# paint for exterior of pigeon loft/box



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, I have a two good pigeon box. I have 2 helmet pigeons in it. My question is what paint would be ok to use on the exterior of the box to protect the wood against the weather?


----------



## Wayne Johnson (Oct 1, 2010)

Go to a local paint shop and ask for exterior gloss or semi gloss OOPS paint. That is paint that was rejected by a customer. It usually costs $5.00 per gallon. Oil based is messier and harder to clean up but it tends to give a tougher surface. I just stick to acrylic latex. It is used on Ondura roofing so it has to be tough.


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

Exterior latex house paint


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Here's a picture. 

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/gg110/saranmiguel24/5230a6g_27.jpg


----------



## Georgia123 (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome nest boxes


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

those are nice, are you going to put them in your new loft for your homers and fancies?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I think he is saying that is the whole box. I think he is keeping the birds in that. That is why he needs paint to protect it from the weather.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Just noticed he has another thread, with a pic of his coop. LOL.


----------



## king newbie (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks for all the response guys. 

I will be keeping my helmet pigeons (atleast I think that what there are) in this box till I complete the coop.


----------

